

Clarify language surrounding “representing” in the Contributor Covenant - duncan_bayne
https://github.com/CoralineAda/contributor_covenant/pull/74

======
duncan_bayne
tl;dr: I'm attempting to avoid chilling effects on personal speech as a result
of adopting this covenant. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9741551](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9741551)
for discussion on the sort of issues that can arise with vague wording of
"representing the project or its community".

